# Reducing Steroid (Prednisolone) Dosage



## mrs cocoa (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Maz

Just wanted to pick your brains about safely coming off prednisolone.  I'm now 11 weeks - my clinic have said I should now halve my current daily dose (4mg) for a week, before stopping altogether.  Trouble is I am taking a quarter of a 16mg tablet, and am not at all confident that I can halve this again.  Just wondering whether taking the 4mg dose on alternate days would be a safe alternative?  If you think so, I will of course run this past my clinic.

Also wondered if the apparent increased risk of gestational diabetes when taking steroids exists only when you are actually using the medication, or whether the risk persists throughout pregnancy?

Many thanks - really appreciate your role on FF.


Mrs Cocoa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs Cocoa,

I'm assuming you are taking methylprednisolone tablets 16mg  You can't get plain prednisolone tablets in that strength in the UK. Methylpred do come in lower strengths of 4mg & 2mg tablets so you could get a lower strength one to save you trying to break it into eighths! Alternate day dosing would be an option but it isn't often used as usually you just reduce down to a lower strength tablets and reduce the dose further from there (IYSWIM) Check with the clinic and see what they say.

Steroids affect glucose tolerance and can unmask diabetes in people taking them long term I'm not aware that this effect lasts beyond treatment so I'd assume that GD risk will revert to normal levels once the steroids have been withdrawn.

Hope this helps All the best for your pregnancy    
Maz x


----------



## mrs cocoa (Nov 18, 2008)

Maz

Many thanks.  Yes, am taking a drug branded as Medrol which I think is methylprednisolone. Bit complicated as the script come from Greece, but is being dispensed by the Italian pharmacy (in Italian boxes).  Just trying to avoid having to FedEx a box of 2mg tabs over!  My UK Doctors have never been that keen on steroids so was hoping to avoid asking them for a prescription.  However, will go back to the Greek clinic and ask (gosh, doesn't treatment abroad get complicated!).

Thanks too for the info on steroids and diabetes.

Very best wishes


Mrs C


----------

